# Question/ factory option/Mcsquare 18 chrome?



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

After purchasing my 06 gto blu/blu 6 spd 18, a friend who works for Pontiac gmc. Told me about these rare? option wheels made in 2004? By the Mc square corp.they have GTO cast in the back of each wheel!! Does anybody have any more Info?? Just purchased another set, on e-bay Love the wheels and just need some info??


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

cpr said:


> After purchasing my 06 gto blu/blu 6 spd 18, a friend who works for Pontiac gmc. Told me about these rare? option wheels made in 2004? By the Mc square corp.they have GTO cast in the back of each wheel!! Does anybody have any more Info?? Just purchased another set, on e-bay Love the wheels and just need some info??


*Hate to burst your bubble guy, those are after market wheels. The arrow center cap was removed from the OEM wheels and installed in the wheels you have. I don't see "GTO" on the center cap. There never were option wheels offered. If someone is telling you the wheels on your car are GM option wheels, you have been misinformed. In 2005-2006 there were option 18" wheels offered, but they too were painted aluminum's. For 2004, OEM wheels were the standard 17"ers. You have the SAP front facia, and spoiler, can't quite make out the rockers and of course the custom paint job. Combine that all together it would be a rare find. 

The MBM color is not as popular as The red, and black GTO's. Although there are many out there.*


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

cpr said:


> After purchasing my 06 gto blu/blu 6 spd 18, a friend who works for Pontiac gmc. Told me about these rare? option wheels made in 2004? By the Mc square corp.they have GTO cast in the back of each wheel!! Does anybody have any more Info?? Just purchased another set, on e-bay Love the wheels and just need some info??


Hey cpr,
As Judge said, they are not a factory wheel option. The 04s on came with the standard 17 as OEM. The 18s didn't come on board until 05 as an option. Though, if you look at some of the early publicity photos for the then upcoming 04 GTO, some of the pics show the 04 with the 18s. I guess they were holding them back as an option for 05.
Anyway, back to your original question. I have seen these wheels before, and I have read that although they were never offered as an OEM option, I believe that they were a dealer installed option. I would have to research that, but I kow I have read that somewhere before.
Either was, your car looks very cool. I have always liked the Impulse Blue. Very sharp color, indeed!

Russ


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Dealers did (and still do) offer aftermarket wheels through Dealer's parts department. In many of the brochures for new GM cars these wheels are listed. So while these wheels are not factory, they may have came with the car new (as a dealer add-on option).


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> Dealers did (and still do) offer aftermarket wheels through Dealer's parts department. In many of the brochures for new GM cars these wheels are listed. So while these wheels are not factory, they may have came with the car new (as a dealer add-on option).


I was offered a set of chrome OEM wheels.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

A bunch of GTOs had those wheels when it came out in '04. I was under the impression that they were aftermarket. 

I wonder if a catalog of dealer installed accessories produced.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Gto wheels*

Thanks for All the info!! The Wheels i have Do have GTO on the Back Side!! The GTO is Cast in the rear spoke !! My Friend who workd for Gmc/Pontiac as a Trainer had these on his 04 Gto!! I have Also found Photo,s of a Pontiac Gto Show-Car that made the Rounds By Pontiac to the Car Shows With these Wheels!! So, Mc square ? Made them and a Dealer Option? I Need more Info? Thanks again!!arty: :willy:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Interesting to me as well because I saw somewhere where those wheels WERE offered in 2004 as a factory option...but I always defer to the Judge when making these rulings...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I never heard of those wheels being installed at factory. I have a 2004 GTO brochure here and no where on it does it list those wheels as any kind of an option. I am thinking if these came on the GTO's to the dealer, I am assuming they were installed at port, like the rear deck spoilers, then the cost added on. No GTO's built to the best of my knowledge had any options installed. They all came from factory the same. Anything added was dealer installed.

To confirm this, the wheels would be listed in the window sticker as an option from factory, not on a separate window sticker showing an add on. Love to see that window sticker. The wheels are sharp!! I plan on keeping my goat completely OEM, and if these wheels turn out to be a rare OEM wheel, I'd be very interested in them as well. 
I still do not think they are OEM.

CPR...can you take some close up pics of those? Maybe capture the GTO stamp in them? *


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

that's why I always defer to the Judge...perhaps as you say it was a dealer installed option...I wish I could find that...I mispoke when I said factory...we know that GM sometimes has items that are GM part numbered but are installed at the dealership and carry the warranty but are not "factory."
Bill


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Gto on back of rim!! cut with cnc machine!!by Factory!!*

Well hello again Gto friends!! As i said earlier these wheels have Gto engraved on the inside of the rims!! They also have 18x8 Dot, LOAD 1580, Mc2GTO is all in the same Style!! Im sure we all have purchased a Lot of rims over the Years? I never have had a set of rims with the car made for, on the rim? Some factory rims do, Mostly on front!! Hope this helps to resolve this Issue? Factory or not!! i like these rims and Love this car!!arty: Thanks for all the help and Answers to this Question!!:seeya: Chip /Team*Obsolete


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*hmmmmmmmmmmm: I wouldn't mind having a set of those. Wonder why Pontiac never offered them. Wonder if they are still available. Have to have a talk with the parts dept.

Ya got a unique set there cpr. Make sure they don't grow legs and walk away. *


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

cpr said:


> Well hello again Gto friends!! As i said earlier these wheels have Gto engraved on the inside of the rims!! They also have 18x8 Dot, LOAD 1580, Mc2GTO is all in the same Style!! Im sure we all have purchased a Lot of rims over the Years? I never have had a set of rims with the car made for, on the rim? Some factory rims do, Mostly on front!! Hope this helps to resolve this Issue? Factory or not!! i like these rims and Love this car!!arty: Thanks for all the help and Answers to this Question!!:seeya: Chip /Team*Obsolete


Thats cool, I have seen thoes on another GTO in one of my mags. I've seen many GTO's with dealer installed wheels but thoes are the best ones to date from the dealer. They do have replicas out there for the Goat.


----------

